# Caad9 with bb30?



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

So I know that shops can get custom painted caad9 frames. If I ordered a frame could I get a Caad9 with bb30? Are they stock only or do I have this option at all?


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 10, 2002)

I know their Cross version of the Caad9 frames have BB30, so I would think they COULD do BB30 on the road version. I have heard claims of such, but have never seen any pictures to substantiate the claims. 

If it IS possible, I would think it would have to be through some type of team order.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

nope,


Custom team frames only..............


Starnut


----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

Does that mean if the shop orders team frames I could get one with a bb30?


----------



## BikeProf (May 9, 2006)

There is usually a minimum order. My club was going to get the custom frames with BB30, but we didn't make the 10 frame minimum.


----------



## slim0861 (May 12, 2007)

Or you could get a regular frame and Zipp's VumaQuad.


----------



## Quest08 (Mar 2, 2008)

BikeProf said:


> There is usually a minimum order. My club was going to get the custom frames with BB30, but we didn't make the 10 frame minimum.


Could we put together a RBR group buy for the CAAD9 frame with BB30? 
I would commit to a CAAD9 with BB30 frame.


----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

I would be in also...


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Can't do it (the group buy). Trust me, I spent 2 months trying to figure a way around it.

The frame program goes through each outside sales rep. Further, Cannondale is *VERY* explicit about not selling their stuff via "online" sales. They count doing a "group buy" as online so...... no soup for you.

It's a moot point as all team frame order had to be in to the rep by Nov 1 this year so we're only 6 weeks behind. Even if you could place the order right now you probably wouldn't see you frame until mid summer. Most of the customs are already being built right now.

We did CAAD 9 and Super customs and expect them around Feb ish.

Starnut


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

Anything is possible, and this is no exception. In truth, one doesn't need a BB30 frame to use a BB30 system; it just makes it more cost effective. If you were to research the matter further, you would find a handful of cyclists who have retrofit Cannondale's BB30 crankset to their standard, English thread bottom bracket shell.

In most cases, cyclists have retrofit custom sealed bearing units in place of the bearings in your external cups. The custom term refers to the fact that the inner race diameter needs to be 30mm. Because of how much wider the bottom bracket shell will be with the external cups, it is necessary to use Cannondale's MTB spindle, but one can then fit most any Hollowgram series crankset!

I have considered this as a future upgrade for my CAAD9; however, the expense would be astronomical, and hardly worth it. Hollowgram SL cranks are really stiff and look beautiful, but a Dura-Ace 7800 crankset is not flexy, nor does it look bad, and might be 1/3 the cost of your BB30 experiment. As another option, one could opt for the new Dura-Ace 7900 crankset, which is 20% stiffer than Dura-Ace 7800, making it the stiffest crankset on the market, stiffer than Hollowgram SL, and still, maybe half the price.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

mylesofsmyles said:


> Anything is possible, and this is no exception. In truth, one doesn't need a BB30 frame to use a BB30 system; it just makes it more cost effective. If you were to research the matter further, you would find a handful of cyclists who have retrofit Cannondale's BB30 crankset to their standard, English thread bottom bracket shell.
> 
> In most cases, cyclists have retrofit custom sealed bearing units in place of the bearings in your external cups. The custom term refers to the fact that the inner race diameter needs to be 30mm. Because of how much wider the bottom bracket shell will be with the external cups, it is necessary to use Cannondale's MTB spindle, but one can then fit most any Hollowgram series crankset!
> 
> I have considered this as a future upgrade for my CAAD9; however, the expense would be astronomical, and hardly worth it. Hollowgram SL cranks are really stiff and look beautiful, but a Dura-Ace 7800 crankset is not flexy, nor does it look bad, and might be 1/3 the cost of your BB30 experiment. As another option, one could opt for the new Dura-Ace 7900 crankset, which is 20% stiffer than Dura-Ace 7800, making it the stiffest crankset on the market, stiffer than Hollowgram SL, and still, maybe half the price.


Homie, you're not even close to defining whats custom about that setup. The bearing is the easy part, it's a 6801, nothing special. Further, the needed spindle size _is_ a Cannondale MTB spindle but is not a current size; as in they no longer make the magic size. It's not even close to being a plug and play. Moreover, the stock Cannondale spindles have the bearing seat in the wrong position and have be turned on a lathe and have the race seat moved out and the collar removed. To complicate matters, the road spider is machined with a 104 or 103mm spindle in mind........... the modified ones are way bigger and thus pose a chainline problem........... that has since been solved by the guys that made the thing.

As to the weight argument............. the 7900 crank I have here on my desk is 746.5 grams with the BB at a total cost of $743.99 for both parts and thats a 172.5 53/39. Plus, I have a 7800 here as well with a BB and it's 775.8 grams in a 175. The SISL with hollowgram conversion is 620.0 grams for a 175 53/39. Thats all in with the modified BB spindle and bearings at a total cost of roughly $885. Thats a difference of roughly 126.5 grams or a 1/4 of a pound~ish. Or the difference between the 7800 and the conversion is roughly 155 grams.


How exactly is the $141 difference 1/3 a price of the "experiment"?

Additionally, a majority of the extra stiffness on of the 7900 comes from the new rings. The two cranks (7800 and 7900) are damn near the same weight sans rings. The new rings are both lighter and stiffer.

Starnut


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Startnut is dead on no way you could retro regular frame to fit BB30 crank set, he is a Cannondale dealer and he knew his stuffs.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

No, you can do it. I was simply saying the guy I quoted was pulling it outa' no where and was wrong about the way the conversion works and it produced.


It can be done



















Starnut


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

STARNUT said:


> Homie, you're not even close to defining whats custom about that setup. The bearing is the easy part, it's a 6801, nothing special. Further, the needed spindle size _is_ a Cannondale MTB spindle but is not a current size; as in they no longer make the magic size. It's not even close to being a plug and play. Moreover, the stock Cannondale spindles have the bearing seat in the wrong position and have be turned on a lathe and have the race seat moved out and the collar removed. To complicate matters, the road spider is machined with a 104 or 103mm spindle in mind........... the modified ones are way bigger and thus pose a chainline problem........... that has since been solved by the guys that made the thing.
> 
> As to the weight argument............. the 7900 crank I have here on my desk is 746.5 grams with the BB at a total cost of $743.99 for both parts and thats a 172.5 53/39. Plus, I have a 7800 here as well with a BB and it's 775.8 grams in a 175. The SISL with hollowgram conversion is 620.0 grams for a 175 53/39. Thats all in with the modified BB spindle and bearings at a total cost of roughly $885. Thats a difference of roughly 126.5 grams or a 1/4 of a pound~ish. Or the difference between the 7800 and the conversion is roughly 155 grams.
> 
> ...


Well Played Sir! You seem to know your facts. I had assumed there were going to be greater complexities than in my forecast; if it were that easy, more people would be doing it. Clearly, you can tell I have had no first hand experience with such a conversion. Thanks for such a detailed explanation! Having performed the conversion...is it worth it?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

being the guy that _makes and sales_ the conversion, ya it's worth it :lol:

Starnut


----------



## junior varsity (Dec 16, 2006)

show off


----------



## racermech (Jan 15, 2009)

STARNUT said:


> No, you can do it. I was simply saying the guy I quoted was pulling it outa' no where and was wrong about the way the conversion works and it produced.
> 
> 
> It can be done
> ...


How and where did you find these photos???? I crashed this weekend and I think my frame is cracked. I have a 613 sitting in the garage, but it is not BB30, and therefor my BB30SRM become pretty worthless. Any iformation you guys have would be great. I know this is not plug and play, and I have the access to various tooling to make things work.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

STARNUT said:


> being the guy that _makes and sales_ the conversion, ya it's worth it :lol:
> 
> Starnut


You're the guy in OK with all the 128 spindles, aren't you?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

-dustin said:


> You're the guy in OK with all the 128 spindles, aren't you?



Where are you and what spindles do you have? :lol:

Starnut


----------



## LD001 (Jul 14, 2008)

Does any (Starnut?) of you know the price of just the Cannondale bearings (non ceramic)?


----------



## jagstang (May 30, 2007)

I just received my 56cm BB30 Caad9 frame today (I work in a shop). I'm not sure if I am going to build it up as a second bike so my 08 SuperSix. It's the same paint job as the 09 Caad9 5 in black/red.

Does anyone know how it relates to an '08 Super in terms of lateral and torsional stiffness? I could give crap about ride quality, I like a lively bike.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

You have found out the secret, people whined enough and they finally made the BB30 frames as an option for customers.

The CAAD 9 will be stiffer than the Super. A few years ago Velonews did a write up on frames and the CAAD 8 was the stifferst in the BB and 2nd-3rd in the HT. 

Knock it out.


Starnut


----------



## jagstang (May 30, 2007)

I'm not a customer, I did the team order, and I'm glad I did. What do you think I'd get for my Super Six frame?

Also, any suggestions for a fork for the Caad9? I'm really unimpressed with the one it came with.


----------



## bandoulu (Nov 1, 2004)

No you ARE a customer.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Starnut,

Have you compare the Caad 9 with Campy crank vs System Six Si crank on stiffness ? that is my current setup and I can't tell the difference, fram size is 50cm.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

zamboni said:


> Starnut,
> 
> Have you compare the Caad 9 with Campy crank vs System Six Si crank on stiffness ? that is my current setup and I can't tell the difference, fram size is 50cm.


The system will be stiffer................... no question..................... 


Fork replacement? I have a Look HSC5SL undermy desk here thats going in my CAAD9 the Edge forks look to be good alternatives as well...........


Starnut


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

The Look has the same rake as Cannondale fork ?


----------



## slim0861 (May 12, 2007)

Starnut, I'm looking to replace my Ultra fork with either the Look HSC5 SL, or the Edge (haven't decided if I want to pay the premium for the 1.0, or order the 2.0 from Nick). My question is how would I have to change the headset to fit the Look and would it have to be changed at all to use the Edge?


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

jagstang said:


> I'm not a customer, I did the team order, and I'm glad I did. What do you think I'd get for my Super Six frame?
> 
> Also, any suggestions for a fork for the Caad9? I'm really unimpressed with the one it came with.


Jag:

There are plenty of alternatives for you CAAD9. You should be able to find plenty of Ritchey UL or Reynolds UL forks on Ebay for cheap. I believe both were made with 45mm offset/rake (someone correct me if I improperly used the terminology). Easton makes the EC90 line forks, which are stiff and light. Most of the high end aftermarket forks are nearly 40% lighter than the Ultra that comes with the CAAD9. Don't overlook the Cannondale Slice Premium + that came on the CAAD8 or Six13 frames for many years.

CHL


----------



## jmsp (Oct 23, 2008)

STARNUT said:


> You have found out the secret, people whined enough and they finally made the BB30 frames as an option for customers.


Is that true? 
Can an "ordinary" customer still order a 2009 BB30 CAAD9? Do you know if that's true to european customers too?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Nope, US only.

Starnut


----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

Starnut, you are saying I could walk into any cdale dealer and order a cadd9 bb30 frame? or do I have to find one that did a eam order and has extras?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Walk in to the dealer and tell them you want 9ARA9FS in black or white (same colors as the CAA9 5) and what ever size you need. While you're at it order QC690 and KA014 or 015 and what ever crank length you'll need. Wait 4-6 weeks, go by the liquor store and buy a sixer of Brideport IPA, and take all your parts to the shop with said sixer. Pay the shop and give them the six pack and ask the to assemble the BB for you.

Starnut


----------



## racermech (Jan 15, 2009)

Has anyone weighed an 09 with BB30?? Also what size post is it using?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

not likely and 27.2

Starnut


----------



## jmsp (Oct 23, 2008)

STARNUT said:


> Nope, US only.
> 
> Starnut


well, thanks anyway... :mad2:


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

That doesn't mean you can not get one.

It just mean it's less convenient.

How else do you explain Americans riding Canyons?

Starnut


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

are there any LBS in the states that would ship a regular caad9 frameset to OZ? or is that against policy?...

from what i have been told - no framesets to be offered in OZ.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Guys:

Just got some info from my LBS. I would like to get a CAAD9 as my "beater" bike. I've been riding my Super Six but people at work think it's their own private toy. I don't think any of them would be happy about paying the replacement cost if they broke it.

Anyways, CAAD9 BB30 is available in Pearl White & Patriot Blue. Cost is $600 with frame trade in and $750 without. I'm dying to thow my leg over one, but the "boss" is putting the brakes on my plans.

CAAD9 with Hollowgram SL would be fantastic.

CHL


----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

Does anyone know if cannondale is selling this as a frameset with the fork?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Go for it Caad 9 with Si crank = one fast bike.


----------



## jmsp (Oct 23, 2008)

STARNUT said:


> That doesn't mean you can not get one.
> 
> It just mean it's less convenient.
> 
> ...


Guess you're right but it would, problably, be too risky (warranty) and costly for me.


----------



## chirobike (May 27, 2008)

How much stiffer/better than CAAD8. I've got a CAAD8 with BB30 and SI/SRM crank. Got a new set of ceramics but haven't installed them yet and I'm wondering is it 'really' worth swapping out frames to a CAAD9 with BB30. How much stiffer is it and does it matter? Anyone with experience on both? Honestly it just looks like the same TT and DT. The downtube if fat at the BB when it used to be fat at the HT and now the TT is round at the HT and used to be flat on the CAAD8. Same tubes different squeeze just to be different?


----------



## cryoplasm (Jun 14, 2008)

The CAAD8 has a triangular TT and DT near the head tube. I never liked that but have come to understand why. The CAAD9 has a rounder, but oversize TT near the head tube. The DT on the C9 looks round too near the head.

Typically the trade-off in stiffness is between the BB and HT.

The other question is the degree of OS in the tubing of the C9. I would expect the C9 to be more comfortable because of this.


----------



## Feminine (Jan 30, 2009)

*Darling Starnut!*



STARNUT said:


> You have found out the secret, people whined enough ......


Whine?

Demand, darling, demand, The market doesn't whine, it demands!

muah!


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Feminine said:


> Whine?
> 
> Demand, darling, demand, The market doesn't whine, it demands!
> 
> muah!



So much so we named a curve after it :lol:

I, whole heartedly, was one of the whiners...........

Starnut


----------



## chirobike (May 27, 2008)

*Okay...I'm doing it*

Called Cannondale yesterday. Verified everything as Starnut said is correct (as usual) and Cannondale CS was very nice. Frames available are Black/White and no Patriot Blue per Cannondale (which is the color I wanted). Trade-in deal is still going on for 25% off of $849 Sugg. Retail price. I know from working in a bike shop when Cannondale first started that this trade in deal is purely subjective. I remember the shop I worked at doing deals on frames other than old canns however the company line is "Old Cann frames only". I'm debating whether to hit up my ol' employer to see if they will give me a deal. Looking at the prices and figuring Cann's dealer categories the frame will probably run $500 dealer cost so anything in the $600 range is good. Am I close Starnut? Otherwise the low volume startup bikeshop close to me will want the full retail I'm sure. 

I'll be selling my '08 52cm Cann. Caad9 non-BB30 for $450 with carbon fork/headset. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

*CAAD 9 with BB30*

I live in OZ and went to my LBS today and asked if the CAAD 9 + BB30 is available, they are getting back to me with availability and price. Price I am thinking will round the $1700 for F&F. I will post results when I get them as I know there is another Oztrailian on this forum.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

it's only available in the US

Starnut


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

Ralph, do post back - 2 different shops said cannondale aren't doing framesets this yr in Oz.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

*CAAD 9 with BB30*



STARNUT said:


> it's only available in the US
> 
> Starnut


I have spoken to the importer of Cannondale direct last year about another frame only available in the US and he said they can import any frame from Cannondale, so here's hoping.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

I spoke to my LBS last night and they said the CAAD 9 with BB30 is going to be available in OZ, the frame/fork set is all they are offering and are about 2 weeks away. No info on pricing as yet.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

cheers

Ralph


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

legend! thanks for that mate.... looking forward to it... however, i fear around 1800 or more could be the ask... we'll see.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

wankski said:


> legend! thanks for that mate.... looking forward to it... however, i fear around 1800 or more could be the ask... we'll see.


I think you may be right about the price, geeeez we get ripped of here in OZ.:mad2: 

cheers

Ralph


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

ralph1 said:


> I think you may be right about the price, geeeez we get ripped of here in OZ.:mad2:
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ralph


Must certainly be shipping cost to the South Pacific:mad2: . The last time I traveled home in January, I paid $2500 per person. Mind you, that is cheap for tourist season in that part of the world. 

Someone please tell Qantas to lower the travel/shipping costs! I'll make you a deal. You pay the plane ticket and I'll buy you the CAAD9 BB30 frame. You're on your own in regards to the Hollowgram SL's .

CHL


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

CHL said:


> Must certainly be shipping cost to the South Pacific:mad2: . The last time I traveled home in January, I paid $2500 per person. Mind you, that is cheap for tourist season in that part of the world.
> 
> Someone please tell Qantas to lower the travel/shipping costs! I'll make you a deal. You pay the plane ticket and I'll buy you the CAAD9 BB30 frame. You're on your own in regards to the Hollowgram SL's .
> 
> CHL


I already have the Hollowgram SLs........just want the frame set. If I give you $25 CASH will you buy me a frame, and bring it over to me? In these harsh economic times any cash is good cash.That's CASH my friend.....that's nearly $2.34USD at the moment. 

cheers

Ralph

I just thought about it..:idea: ..make it $40 cold, hard CASH?:thumbsup:


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

LOL. Hey! don't take the piss outta the aussie peso! I love my banana republic!


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

wankski said:


> LOL. Hey! don't take the piss outta the aussie peso! I love my banana republic!


To let you in the joke wankski I'm from Townsville. And where are u from?

cheers

Ralph


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

melbourne mate - as in right on the edge of the cbd. hmmm lots of bananas up there!


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh lawdy I'm so confused now! I went to my LBS this morning and ordered the CAAD9 frameset. They told me two things that seem to be... inaccurate:

1) I asked about color scheme - they said either all white (frame and fork - obviously the "5" option) or all black (obviously the "7" option). Starnut - it looks like you're saying the Jet Black frameset with BB30 option has the red lettering.
- I specifically told them I wanted the paint scheme from the "7" and that's what they told me it was, so that's what I ordered  

2) They also said the frameset came with the "nice" fork, i.e. (in their words) the one with the carbon steerer tube. From what I've read on the forums here, all framesets come with alloy steerer tube??  Not that that part is very upsetting to me, as I went in there assuming they call came with alloy steerer tubes - it's just upsetting that they're giving me the wrong info?

Frameset at my LBS = $800 USD plus tax


----------



## lukegash (Jul 20, 2008)

*CAAD9 with BB30*

Hey all -
I'm in the market to get a roadie and my LBS steered me towards the CAAD9 with BB30 - Ultegra components and the FSA crankset - Black with white letters for $1700. Can someone tell me if the price is fair? Btw - the bike was extremely responsive and fast. 
Another question - The synapse carbon with 105 components was priced at $2000 - Which is better value for the $? This posting is from VA, US.


----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

caad9 sounds like a great deal to me...


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

lukegash said:


> Hey all -
> I'm in the market to get a roadie and my LBS steered me towards the CAAD9 with BB30 - Ultegra components and the FSA crankset - Black with white letters for $1700. Can someone tell me if the price is fair? Btw - the bike was extremely responsive and fast.
> Another question - The synapse carbon with 105 components was priced at $2000 - Which is better value for the $? This posting is from VA, US.


Well, the first one is made for speed/handling and the second one is made for distance/comfort. The 105 components are plenty, but I'm interested to hear more about the CAAD9 with BB30. Is the FSA crank on it BB30 specific? If so, that's definitely what I'd go for  I'm ASSUMING it's the Gossamer (sp?). If by some miracle you took a picture of that CAAD9 at the shop, please post


----------



## lukegash (Jul 20, 2008)

*CAAD9 with BB30*

Hey all - Thanks for the quick responses. It's a 2009 CAAD9 with the FSA Gossamer BB30 compact crankset - Maxxis Fuse tires with SH-500 wheels - San Marco's Ponza Power saddle. Btw - the seatstay and seat post are not carbon. Does this mean the ride would not absorb the bumps well?
No, I did not take any pics. Its a Black with a dull matte finish - quite sweet looking. I'll post the pics in a few days - i promise


----------



## The_Boy (Oct 25, 2005)

That bike is absolutely a great bike, although, I am biased since I got the same frame from Conte's, which is the shop you are talking about. 
The frame can be seen in the pic below. Conte's ordered their complete bikes through the Cannondale team program, so there are only so many of these matte black CAAD9 BB30 bikes.


----------



## lukegash (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey - how long since you have had this bike? What made you select this bike - was it the "BB30" feature? What's so amazing about this feature that so many people are talking about it? Is the bike comfortable over long rides? Any other suggestions?
The synapse @ $1800 was all Carbon but had Tiagra components. That swayed my decision towards the "BB30"


----------



## The_Boy (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm a friend of the shop and when Greg (shop manager) told me they were ordering a group of CAAD9 with BB30 bikes, I was sold. The top 3 reasons I desire BB30: you end up with a stiff crank, a torsionally stiff frame (note: not the same as a vertically stiff frame), and the ability to run a super light crank (like the Si SL). This is a great frame to start with, especially if you are considering racing or building a light bike. For me, this bike will be comfortable over long rides, I cannot say for you since I don't know how long you have been riding or what you consider comfortable. I would talk to the salesperson about which bike is best for you. Either bike is a great deal and Conte's is a great shop. I'm usually the only one who touches my bikes, but if I ever need to take them somewhere, they are going to Conte's.

Note: The bike pictured has different components than the complete bikes that Conte's is offering. Literally, the only parts that didn't get swapped were the frame and headset.


----------



## junior varsity (Dec 16, 2006)

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> Oh lawdy I'm so confused now! I went to my LBS this morning and ordered the CAAD9 frameset. They told me two things that seem to be... inaccurate:
> 
> 1) I asked about color scheme - they said either all white (frame and fork - obviously the "5" option) or all black (obviously the "7" option). Starnut - it looks like you're saying the Jet Black frameset with BB30 option has the red lettering.
> - I specifically told them I wanted the paint scheme from the "7" and that's what they told me it was, so that's what I ordered
> ...


You can get the CAAD 9 w/BB30 in ONLY the CAAD9 5 colors. If you have the "7's" paint scheme then it won't have BB30.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

junior varsity said:


> You can get the CAAD 9 w/BB30 in ONLY the CAAD9 5 colors. If you have the "7's" paint scheme then it won't have BB30.


I guess I'll have to wait another 5-6 weeks to see. I went in to my LBS AGAIN on Saturday sharing with them what I heard about the CAAD9 frameset and the available color choices. They called their Cannondale rep while I was standing right in front of them and the rep confirmed that is inaccurate. I guess we'll see. I hope you guys are wrong.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Just an update, junior varsity. You were indeed correct. Even though I went in Saturday and they called their rep and "confirmed" I could get it in the matte black, I received an e-mail back from Cannondale today saying it's ONLY the CAAD9 5 color options :-/ My LBS and their Cannondale rep were also wrong when they said I would be getting a carbon fork and steerer tube.

Since they repeatedly told me the wrong thing, Cannondale is including the fork with carbon steerer, but they won't bend on the paint scheme.

Sooo... I had them change the order. It'll now be the Lightning White frame with red lettering, BB30, and the better fork.

Cannondale basically changed the specs on the framesets you can order at some point in February, and neglected to mention that to at least some of the shops (mine included). I'm still ticked off they won't do it in the color scheme I originally wanted. I even offered to throw more money at them if they'd do it, but they still won't :-/

-1 for Cannondale.


----------



## sweden (Mar 19, 2009)

@ road bike virgin, what did the caad9 w.bb30 cost? Im heading down to my lbs this weekend to order...


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

sweden said:


> @ road bike virgin, what did the caad9 w.bb30 cost? Im heading down to my lbs this weekend to order...


I had to pay $800. I would do the same thing I did. Act like you don't know how it comes or what the options are for colors, what fork is included, etc. My LBS sells a decent amount of Cannondales, and they didn't know the cheap Ultra forks have been switched for the "better" ones that used to came with the frameset when you ordered it. If your LBS has already been notified, etc., then you'll be paying $800 (I've seen a couple people on here say $750 but maybe it recently went up) for either of the two CAAD9 5 paint schemes, and you'll be getting the Ultra fork (alloy steerer, carbon fork). If it wasn't for the BB30, I'd DEFINITELY get the CAAD9 7 in Jet Black and build it out from there.

Seriously, changing what comes with your products and not even notifying the bike shops that carry your frames of the changes? That seems pretty low. I wonder what Dorel will think up next :-/


----------



## sweden (Mar 19, 2009)

ok, I kinda want the lightning white one so that wont be an issue. I want bb30 and a full- carb fork. We'll see what they say about the fork...
Thanks for the reply!


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

sweden said:


> ok, I kinda want the lightning white one so that wont be an issue. I want bb30 and a full- carb fork. We'll see what they say about the fork...
> Thanks for the reply!


If you want the full carbon fork, I guess you're going to have to HOPE your LBS gives you the wrong information to begin with (like in my case, where they decided to throw on the full carbon fork for the trouble). So you basically want the CAAD9 6 Lightning White paint scheme? That was in the white with red lettering and carbon fork not painted to match.

I really don't understand how they can justify selling a frameset with the only difference being the BB30 bottom bracket for $100 less than the CAAD9 7. I mean, it even has the same fork as the prebuilt CAADs!

Ugh.


----------



## sweden (Mar 19, 2009)

yeah, wierd pricing, i guess its the bb30 "custom" job that costs. 
My lbs just told me the caad9 frame does not come with bb30, i begged to differ.... 
I'll just have the fork painted if needed.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

My LBS contacted me yesterday, CAAD 9 with BB30 is $1900 available in black and white. i just need to decide wether I sell my System 6 and upgrade....what is everybodies thoughts on going from a S6 back to a CAAD 9?

I also got a quote from the US for $799USD (around $1180 AUD)

cheers

Ralph


----------



## cryoplasm (Jun 14, 2008)

ralph1 said:


> My LBS contacted me yesterday, CAAD 9 with BB30 is $1900 available in black and white. i just need to decide wether I sell my System 6 and upgrade....what is everybodies thoughts on going from a S6 back to a CAAD 9?
> 
> I also got a quote from the US for $799USD (around $1180 AUD)
> 
> ...


It's hardly an upgrade now is it.

The S6 is stiffer. Hell even the newer Six13 is stiffer than the CAAD. Not to mention comfier.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

cryoplasm said:


> It's hardly an upgrade now is it.
> 
> The S6 is stiffer. Hell even the newer Six13 is stiffer than the CAAD. Not to mention comfier.



And what makes you say that? The Six13 was surely lighter.........

Starnut


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Keep the System 6.


----------



## bjkfly (Apr 11, 2007)

+1 on keeping the system six. I really don't understand selling that bike and going back to the caad 9.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

eh? soo confused - i thought the system6 was lighter than the caad and six13. I thought the six13 was heavier or much the same as the cadd9?

anyway - the system is bb30 anyway, i'd keep it. I love that frame and would take it over a caad if one in my size ever pops up on ebay for decent coin and willing to ship DU.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

If you're worried about crashing your System Six during a race, then get a CAAD9/BB30. That at least can be replaced inexpensively and quickly. There's no going back from a destroyed System Six.

Although, while the majority of us ride for leisure or sport, it would be a shame not to race the System Six, if the opportunity arose. The bike was designed for that purpose. Keep the System Six .

CHL


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

*System or CAAD*

I know you all are correct about keeping the S6, I got it after selling my CAAD 8, I loved the CAAD 8 frame, the S6 has the Hollowgram SI SL cranks, and it is a bloody good frame, but I am getting itchy feet to get a new frame. I might just wait until next year after my payrise and get a whole new bike, as the grouppo DA 7800, is three years old and about 35,000ks on it....so by next year it will be due for replacement also.......mmm :idea: Red maybe!!!

Oh and I have a race 2morrow, so it's time to swap out the trainer wheels for my race ones and ride it like I stole it!!!

cheers

Ralph


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Stay away from Red there is no trim on the left shifter.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

I just spent 40 minutes getting my S6 ready for 2morrows race, with Mavic ESs it's 7.34kg.....not bad for a 60cm. It feels light to pick it up with my race wheels. Back to a CAAD 9....what was I thinking.

Here she is in race trim.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## cryoplasm (Jun 14, 2008)

STARNUT said:


> And what makes you say that? The Six13 was surely lighter.........
> 
> Starnut


Hi buddy

the '08 is surely a step up from previous years'. Stiffer and defo comfier than any CAAD from my experience.

But then you knew that..


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Perhaps I should rename this thread to "System Six vs. CAAD9"


----------



## bikesarethenewblack (Dec 30, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what they paid for the CAAD 9 - fork - AND the Si SL Cranks (the aluminum cranks, not the carbon).

Thanks.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

retail is $749-$800 on the frame and fork and $735 on the SISLs and $110 for a standard BB.

Starnut


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

STARNUT said:


> retail is $749-$800 on the frame and fork and $735 on the SISLs and $110 for a standard BB.
> 
> Starnut


Standard BB? Was he referring to a non-BB30 frameset?


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

can anyone that has a new caad9 bb30 tell me what seat post size and derailleur clamp i am going to need? my frame is due in 2 weeks and i am getting mixed information on the clamp- some day 35 some say 32.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Standard BB or BB30............. same price.

The seatpost size is a 27.2 and the FD clamp is a 34.9.

Starnut


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

STARNUT said:


> Standard BB or BB30............. same price.
> 
> The seatpost size is a 27.2 and the FD clamp is a 34.9.
> 
> Starnut


(1) Thanks - Honestly I wasn't aware you could get the Hollowgram cranks for both standard and BB30 bottom brackets (I know, I know, I should have known!)

(2) So if the seatpost size is 27.2, does that mean the seatpost clamp you're supposed to get is 27.2 as well?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

you can not put the Hollowgrams on the standard BB. Both frames are the same price though.

No. The seat post clamp is a 31.8.

So 27.2 post, 31.8 seatpost clamp and a 34.9 FD clamp.

Starnut


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

STARNUT said:


> you can not put the Hollowgrams on the standard BB. Both frames are the same price though.
> 
> No. The seat post clamp is a 31.8.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much  Now, if only Cannondale would post these little tidbits on their website, we wouldn't have to wonder 

-Chris


----------



## cryoplasm (Jun 14, 2008)

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> Thank you so much  Now, if only Cannondale would post these little tidbits on their website, we wouldn't have to wonder
> 
> -Chris


If you were a real Cannondale sharp, you wouldn't be asking such questions in the first place.

Sorry for being blunt, but rules are not for top dog.


----------



## Caine (May 20, 2006)

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> Standard BB? Was he referring to a non-BB30 frameset?


I'm fairly certain that STARNUT is referring to standard BB30 bearings as opposed to ceramic BB30 bearings...


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

cryoplasm said:


> If you were a real Cannondale sharp, you wouldn't be asking such questions in the first place.
> 
> Sorry for being blunt, but rules are not for top dog.


I never said, nor acted like I was a "real Cannondale sharp." Let's review... My handle - "RoadBikeVirgin."

What do you care what questions I ask people? If you don't like it, go somewhere else.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Uh yes, $110 is for the standard BB. The ceramic is $165 and it sucks. Buy the standard.

If you really _need_ ceramics get the Zeros from Enduro or Ceramic Speed.

Just because it's carbon doesn't make it better and just because it's ceramic doesn't make it better. It just makes each more expensive over the alternative. Save the $55 for 11 weeks worth of Tuesday night crits that will give you _WAY_ more return on you cash than a set of crappy ceramic bearings. Hell, that $5 away from a years (strong-armed) price for USCF dues and license.

Starnut


----------



## nony (Oct 26, 2008)

Just wondering if BB30 is so great (which I think it is), then why doesn't Cannondale offer BB30 on most models with an adapter for conventional builds? Just give us it already 

I'm sure it would also simplify manufacturing coordination, if not costs?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

2010.





The main reason was a cheap enough crank that didn't suck. FSA was unable to supply the big C with enough BB30 Gossamer cranks to make the CAAD 9 5-6 a viable option. NOr could they, apparently, supply enough sleeves to make the retro fit of a BB30 frame a 68mm shell. Nor could Cannondale make enough SISLs cheaply enough (they cost more than the damn frame :lol. It's a simple Economies of Scale problem.







2010 will see the full line be BB30





I bet.




Quality cranks that say Cannondale but will be "powered by" someone else :wink:.


Or I could be making this all up and we'll go to whatever standard Trek and SpEcAlIzEd devise to prevent the world from using anything other than their cranks.


Starnut


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

I was just going to say that it's another reason (at least from a marketing perspective) that you should go for the "higher end" bikes. They want you to spend more money!!


----------



## Luis50 (Jul 29, 2008)

Can anyone give an opinion on the performance of the FSA bb30 Gossamer crankset? They seem to be available online now for about $250.


----------



## AF.Rider (Sep 18, 2005)

What's stiffer:

- Caad 9 with BB30 and SI cranks
or
- Caad 5 with Dura Ace 7800/7900 crank/bb


BB30 does not work with Dura Ace correct? I'm really lost since I've been somewhat out of the loop since I bought my '03 Dura Ace 7700 with Octalink bb on my Caad 5.

I'm simply dead set on building THE STIFFEST possible road bike. Best suggestion?
What about a fork? I doubt my Slice carbon/alloy steerer fork is relatively stiff in comparison to something else............?


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

AF.Rider said:


> What's stiffer:
> 
> - Caad 9 with BB30 and SI cranks
> or
> ...


Option one is stiffer, lighter, and definitely more expensive. The Slice fork is stiff and heavy. If you want something lighter, look at the Easton EC90SL, the Edge Composites 2.0 or 1.0, etc.


----------



## AF.Rider (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. I'm not very concerned with weight at all, stiffness is much more important. 

I was reading the reviews on the 7800 crank and there seems to be agreement that they are noticeably stiffer than previous models. My bike right now is 9 speed Dura Ace and CAAD 5. Eventually I was thinking of going for a CAAD 9 (and it seems likely, the SI alloy cranks to take advantage of the BB30). 

I'm going to try test riding the newer designs and hopefully I can notice a difference. Think the bike shops will allow me to put my powertap wheel on their bikes? haha


----------



## The_Boy (Oct 25, 2005)

AF.Rider said:


> What's stiffer:
> 
> - Caad 9 with BB30 and SI cranks
> or
> ...


CAAD 9 with BB30 SiSL cranks is stiffer.


----------



## bozuzu (Apr 22, 2010)

*SI bb30 crankset in 68mm english frame*

apologies for harping/ beating a dead horse, but I am a hold-out with a 68mm english frame that I will not change, but I have the ability to get a brand new carbon SI BB30 crankset for about $100.00. it's this one:

http://www.bikewagon.com/Drivetrain/Cranksets/Road-Cranksets/Cannondale-SI-Carbon-p8470026.html

soooo hot. I can't pass it up, I have to make it work. Starnut, I've been reading your stuff and apparently you know what it takes. My understanding goes this far: I need Zipp vumaquad cups, and, according to some italian guy, I may want this:

http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/en_US/?ViewObjectID=4140806. 

apparently the two main issues are that the SI spindle is too short (narrow), and too big around (diameter) for the zipp cups, but only by a few thousandths.

Some say yes, others say no. Of course the nay sayers have never tried it, as usual. please help? 

and a friendly note to all you haters, to clarify, I am well aware it's not ideal. I don't care about q-factor, I don't care about buying a bunch of random expensive crap, I don't care about having to learn italian or german to buy the stuff, I don't care about having to visit a machine shop, I care about 1) keeping my frame and 2) using a carbon SI BB30 crankset ONLY. thanks.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Bozuzu:

If I read your post correctly, you intend to youse a Cannondale Carbon Si crankset on a frame with a standard english threaded bottom bracket. This will not work.

The axle of the Cannondale Carbon SI crankset is integrated into the drive side crank arm. The length of the spindle is too short to accomodate the external bearing cups. Now, if you can find the orignal three piece Caron Si crankset (spindle is not integrated into the crankarm), it may work. 

CHL


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Since you already made up your mind and you seem to know how the crank set will work with the frame why bother to post.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

not happnin' with that crank. You'd need a 3 piece set up. That crank is setup for a BB30 onky since the spindle is bonded to the NDS arm. To do the conversion you need a BB30 cup. It can be mine or whoever..... and you'll need the machined/modified spindle simlar to the link you posted. The link you posted is a _huge_ spindle and is for a mountain bike. While you could get it to work with spacers you chainline would be completely f'ed in the a. The chainline issue is/was bad enough with correct spindle length add 7mm is going to be bad. The issue became that the spiders are built for a 104 spindle, not a 122-3...... so you run into the chainline issue. Oddly enough, the solution that Sonny and I devised was originally for the SI/SL SRM. The SRM spider has about 2mm of offset more than the standard spiders. Thats why you see a special SRM BB from cannondale, to account for that offset. Thankfully, that extra offset helps with the conversion and chainline was 85%-90% correct.


Short of the long........ you're not going to but a BB30 crank in a 68mm shell with that crank or any other BB30 crank other than Vumas, modified SIs or SISL hollowgrams, Powerarms, Extralites, or the THM.

Starnut


----------



## bozuzu (Apr 22, 2010)

got it, thanks starnut!


----------



## bozuzu (Apr 22, 2010)

I will ask though because I'm not familiar enough with the history of these BB30 parts, you say I would need a 3 piece crankset. Was the SI crankset once a 3 piece setup? Is the link I posted technically a 2-piece? Are all BB30 cranksets built with an integrated spindle, meaning, all BB30 => necessarily 2 piece? why are there people, including yourself, saying it can be done? the chainline wouldn't be too big of a deal because this is on a single speed, and I have a lot of adjustment at the rear end. Thanks for your replies!


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

bozuzu said:


> I will ask though because I'm not familiar enough with the history of these BB30 parts, you say I would need a 3 piece crankset. Was the SI crankset once a 3 piece setup? Is the link I posted technically a 2-piece? Are all BB30 cranksets built with an integrated spindle, meaning, all BB30 => necessarily 2 piece? why are there people, including yourself, saying it can be done? the chainline wouldn't be too big of a deal because this is on a single speed, and I have a lot of adjustment at the rear end. Thanks for your replies!




The alloy SI was never 2 piece. 2 means.... there are 2 pieces :lol:. A 3 piece has the spindle as a seperate part. The carbon SIs were both 2 and 3 piece, depending on the year and all innerations of the Carbon SI suck..... big time. Not all bb30 cranks are built with the spindle integration but most are.

Why are people saying it can be done? I haven't a clue. Sonny and I designed the first coversion, I'm telling you it can't but feel free to try and let me know how it works out. You say that it'd be no big deal on the chain line issue........ try that MTN setup and let me know how that works out.

I spent 18 months dicking around with this thing before Sram and FSA released their BB30 cranks and a lot of the industry push the standard forward. Truth be told it was for selfish reason..... I had an SISL SRM and a TT bike with a 68 MM shell and I wanted to run the SISL on it...... nothing more nothing less. I'm not sure if I'm going to make anymore since a lot of guys have come out and made BB30 frames and more are coming each day. I'm not sure everyone understands the amount of effort that went into each spindle and the amount of effort that went into a solution to the beaing preload issue via spacers (which are also custom machined).

Down the road (end of the Summer) I'm going to have BB30.com (yes I own it) up and running answering this question and damn near anything else you could think of for BB30. We'll also sell _all_ BB30 parts, cranks, tools, and goodies (T-shirts, stickers, etc). We'll have HD Vids showing you how to install circlips, bearings, cranks, etc, etc. *IF* I decide to sell the conversion again it'll be as a whole kit for the SISL with a custom machined spider to correct the chainline issue and a spindle that is made for the conversion and not a modification of a stock one. We'd sell it as a whole kit (crank, BB, and spacers) and the correct tool to do the install. BB30.com would be the only place to buy the kit since I'd own the spiders  . Who wants one? :lol:

Starnut


----------



## bozuzu (Apr 22, 2010)

all great info thanks. I'm in a spot because I have a custom frame that I had built for me, my geometry, with a super fancy expensive paint job, and I don't exactly want to get rid of it/replace it. The frame is a road frame with horizontal drop outs (track fork ends, sorry sheldon) that I have run an internal hub, as well as single speed on. I think I'll have to pass, although it is tempting my pride to make it work.

It seems that a lot of companies made transitional bb30s with external cups, like FSA mega exo, GXP, etc. It may even be easier to have a frame builder do surgery and install a bb30 shell on my frame, they're only $20 plus the labor and paint. hmmm.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

bozuzu said:


> It seems that a lot of companies made transitional bb30s with external cups, like FSA mega exo, GXP, etc. It may even be easier to have a frame builder do surgery and install a bb30 shell on my frame, they're only $20 plus the labor and paint. hmmm.



Don't confuse Mego Exo and exteranl cups with BB30. Not even close to the same thing.

Starnut


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Starnut,

Have you ever heard of a custom frame with BB30 ?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

yeah, I own one :lol:. I assume we're talking about a custom CAAD9.... I have one..... all white with black letters.



If you're talking about just custom in general I know Moots, Parlee, Cyfac, IF, Crumpton, some more Euro brands, and a few others are doing PF30 or BB30.

Starnut


----------

